# Mutants & Masterminds in GTA



## Jack of Shadows (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Folks,

My group and I are currently looking for a couple people to round out out Mutants & Masterminds group. We meet alternating Friday evenings in Brampton. If anyone should happen to be interested please let me know. Thanks!

Jack.


----------

